# Facebook?



## johan (7/12/15)

*Study Finds Quitting Facebook Makes You Happier and Less Stressed*

Source: http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/10779/study-finds-quitting-facebook-makes-you-happier-and-less-stressed


Social media has the ability to make your life feel inadequate, with friends and family cherry picking the best parts of their lives and sharing them with the world, making your rainy Monday morning appear particularly dire. So what effect is this having on our mental wellbeing? Is it actually making us feel increasingly depressed?

Researchers at the Happiness Research Institute in Copenhagen (yep, that does exist) decided to find out. They took a group of 1,095 Facebook users and split them into two groups. The first group were allowed to continue using the social network on a daily basis, while the other group were forced to go completely cold turkey, staying off the site for the duration of the experiment.

The results were incredibly revealing - after just 7 days 88% of the group that left Facebook said they felt "happy" as opposed to 81% in the group still using the site. They also felt less angry, less lonely, less depressed, more decisive, more enthusiastic, and enjoyed their lives more. Ditching Facebook also appeared to reduce stress levels by as much as 55%. They're some pretty strong results…

"People on Facebook are 39% more likely to feel less happy than their friends," reads the study. "Instead of focussing on what we actually need, we have an unfortunate tendency to focus on what other people have […] 5 out of 10 envy the #amazing experiences of others posted on Facebook. 1 out of 3 envy how #happy other people seem on Facebook. 4 out of 10 envy the apparent #success of others on Facebook." So there you have it, perhaps we should all give it a rest and focus on our real lives.

Results of study (down loadable report): http://www.happinessresearchinstitute.com/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (7/12/15)

johan said:


> *Study Finds Quitting Facebook Makes You Happier and Less Stressed*
> 
> Source: http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/10779/study-finds-quitting-facebook-makes-you-happier-and-less-stressed
> 
> ...


I find it irritating at times was full on addicted a few years back but has worn off

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/12/15)

No Facebook ? Where else would the world go for their daily dosage of inspirational shi..uh.. messages ?
Most of the people I know on there posts crap like that, and I sort of expect a 'F**k Yeah!!' or 'Eat this, you bitches!!' comment with each of the postings, like the posters would do/say in person, but I'm afraid real life never happens on most Facebook profiles ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

I think FaceBook is great to share photos of special events with close friends and family around the world.

But given the diverse range of topics and the way people post links from other posts etc, my feed is generally a mish mash of mostly uninteresting content.


----------



## Eequinox (10/12/15)

Silver said:


> I think FaceBook is great to share photos of special events with close friends and family around the world.
> 
> But given the diverse range of topics and the way people post links from other posts etc, my feed is generally a mish mash of mostly uninteresting content.


i agree i am sick of seeing deformed babies that need 10 zillion likes for a skin graft that FB will pay for or my favorite abused dogs don't get me wrong my heart goes out to all but man not before i have at least had my 2 cups of coffee and a vape


----------

